# Prepper related college degrees



## Amras86 (Jul 1, 2014)

...or any college degrees for that matter 

I'm a 30 y/o married w/ no children & I'm now on the hunt for the right college degree. I've been working private security for 10 years which translates into zero real skills. I've considered non-traditional degrees such as Emergency Management & Animal Husbandry as well as the traditional Business & Criminal Justice. It all really comes down to career options in truth. I'm hoping college-experienced preppers could provide some of your experiences & insight.

Thanks all


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I dont think university education is worth the price any longer. Its turned into a giant racket of expensive school loans with uncertain results. I think the trades are a good place to start. If you are deadset on college I would stick with a degree that gives a practical skill like something medical. Nursing, dentistry, veterinary, engineering, computers. A lot of schooling though. I did years of school. In recent years. And I cant tell you how disgusted I became with the education I recieved and the outright theivery the higher education system has become recently. If there is a way to achieve your goals without college I would look into it. Electrition, plumbing, logistics are pretty solid and useful skills as well. Some industries you just cant get your toe in the door without a degree though. With the state of the education system now it would be good to have a clearly defined goal before you start and sit down with an advisor to clearly set out the fastest way from point A to B and stick to it. Sad that our education system has become what it has. A degree from an American university used to be such a valuable goal. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Amras86 (Jul 1, 2014)

I also should have mentioned I am slightly limited in career choices due to red-green colorblindness. Electrician & similar options arent available


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

You can use some basic business education almost anywhere, e.g. accounting, finance. These will come in handy if you decide to start your own business as well. You can usually get some of this inexpensively at your local community college.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

What do you like to do? What are your talents? Sit down and make a list of your abilities, interests, and any other thing that might have a bearing on your future employment. Take that list and see where it might suggest certain careers. 

College might be the answer but so might a trade school. There are a lot of trades looking for people. I saw numerous advertisements for truck drivers for example. If you are willing to move there are jobs available around the Bakken oil fields. 

Don't forget self study. Whatever you decide on, life is going to be a lot better if you enjoy you work. As far as prepping goes every skill makes you better prepared.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

Something in the medical arena even starting out as a tech of some sort 
at least being on the inside you can catch cross chatter and maybe some 
will give you pointers in the shortest route to attaining the degree or diploma 
you need to succeed.

If I remember a blood tech / Phlebotomist is less than a year study 
then nurses aid. they may not be romantic jobs but a pay check above 
what any of make now after a year of night school is a raise after all if 
you do the same things expecting different results -----
and if your in a dead end job (or think you are) I doubt after another year 
your paycheck will get bigger.

Any medical knowledge is a fine prepper skill


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Machine tool is an option, too. Especially if you can go the manual machining route first.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I have found my forestry degree and wildlife management degree very useful. Also have found my background in soil conservation and management helpful as well. Agriculture and natural resources at it's roots (not commercial) could very well be a live saver in a rural area


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I dont think university education is worth the price any longer. Its turned into a giant racket of expensive school loans with uncertain results. I think the trades are a good place to start. If you are deadset on college I would stick with a degree that gives a practical skill like something medical. Nursing, dentistry, veterinary, engineering, computers. A lot of schooling though. I did years of school. In recent years. And I cant tell you how disgusted I became with the education I recieved and the outright theivery the higher education system has become recently. If there is a way to achieve your goals without college I would look into it. Electrition, plumbing, logistics are pretty solid and useful skills as well. Some industries you just cant get your toe in the door without a degree though. With the state of the education system now it would be good to have a clearly defined goal before you start and sit down with an advisor to clearly set out the fastest way from point A to B and stick to it. Sad that our education system has become what it has. A degree from an American university used to be such a valuable goal. Just my 2 cents.


I'm inclined to agree; I have two bachelors in Industrial and Information Technology, and I'm STILL working in a call center, being told what to do, what to say, and how to say it. It's to the point where I don't have the confidence anymore to even LOOK for anything else. I'm out of debt, but I had a $10,500 student loan to pay off, graduated in 2006 and only last November did I finally pay that off.

If you're going to say that you got useful skills, I would ask, "useful in WHAT WAY"? Has it helped you to get a job? Do you use those skills in your job? If yes, great! If not, I would submit that your degree, then, is more in the way of an expensive hobby. Witness all the OWS types who majored in things like English (Really? In a country where English is predominantly spoken?) or Conflict Resolution, or Black Studies, or Womens Studies, or other "Underwater Basket Weaving" majors, and now are tens or even hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt, and can't find jobs that will pay well enough to help them EVER pay them off.

I'm not going to go so far as to say my college career was a complete waste of time and money, but I will say that if getting a college degree is the answer, then I've got to wonder *what's the problem?*

If you're going to get a degree, my advice is to make sure you've got a realistic way of paying off your debt *even if you don't find a better-paying job*, or better yet, avoid student loan debt altogether by saving up for it (and I realize that is far easier said than done). I paid for only half my college education via student loans; the other half, I paid out of my own pocket. Thank God I did!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I wish I would have taken Botany when I was in college. 

I'm at the age where the local university will let me audit (free) any courses that have an opening. I need to get some incentive to make a list of those classes I wish I would have taken and get off my duff and sign up for them. 

I'm also at the age where it's simply more entertaining to sit on the porch with my sweetie and a cold beer and watch the chickens chase bugs.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Amras86 said:


> ...or any college degrees for that matter
> 
> I'm a 30 y/o married w/ no children & I'm now on the hunt for the right college degree. I've been working private security for 10 years which translates into zero real skills. I've considered non-traditional degrees such as Emergency Management & Animal Husbandry as well as the traditional Business & Criminal Justice. It all really comes down to career options in truth. I'm hoping college-experienced preppers could provide some of your experiences & insight.
> 
> Thanks all


If I was just starting out now I'd pick something that had my interest, if you don't care about the subject it will show in your ability to finish. Since college cost have gone up so much, I'd do some research on your degree choice and make sure it had some financial and/or practical payback down the road. Also check that it can't easily be made obsolete, which happens a lot these days. Sounds like you're in a perfect place in life for school, I'd jump on the chance, good luck.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Take advantage of your local community colleges. They are inexpensive and you can go at your own pace.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Agriculture............


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I'd advise against any degree program. Some background may help show my reasons for saying that. I have a degree in Mechanical Engineering Tech that made for a good career in the auto industry for 30+ years. But that path is dead and stinking.

The last few years of that 30, I made more money cranking a milling machine in a shop wearing jeans than I could in a suit as an engineer. Then, the auto industry that supported the machine shops took another dive and I started my own shop. I spent the last 10 years of my working life operating my own welding and machine shop at home, fixing farm equipment, and wishing I had done that from the start! (You meet a much nicer class of people when you aren't wearing a suit...)

My welding, machining, and mechanical skills were all self taught over a lifetime, much of that from a farming background as a kid. If you hang out a sign to do work, nobody cares if you have a degree. They only care if you can DO THE WORK well. But your own business takes start up money and a far deeper knowledge of the chosen field than being an employee in that field. You also need to know how to run a business, which is no small feat, either.

I did okay and am now happily retired. My niece is another matter entirely. She is about 40 years old and has a Master's Degree in Education, English major. She taught high school for as long as she could, paying on her monster college loans. At some point, the education field requires that you get a Master's Degree to continue teaching. She couldn't teach, so she got MORE huge loans and went back to school. :nuts:

Now she was close to 100 grand in debt. THEN she learned that she couldn't get ANY teaching job. There are laws that require those with the advanced degrees to be paid more, but school districts are hurting for money due to property tax funds falling. So, they find reasons to fire the older teachers who make more money and hire newbies straight out of school a lot cheaper. (The same thing is going on in engineering jobs.) :brickwall:

Next, she spent some time doing phone call work for an insurance company when they were transitioning to deal with Obamacare. Then she worked for a family friend who had a catering business, and got laid off in the off-season.

That led to this girl teaching in a poor district that has major social problems and behavior issues in the school--so they have trouble getting anyone to teach there--bottom of the barrel job. She's still deep in debt, and has no hope of ever paying it off. Her brother took pity on her and gave her a car to drive. She has no knowledge of how to take care of it and pays through the nose for repairs. This path isn't going anywhere good.

She is also divorced and found that the first thing a date wants to know is her job situation, college, if any, and do you have college loan debts? Then they disappear like smoke. Nobody wants to marry a $100,000 of DEBT!

_ _ _ _ _

My advice would be like some others here, to pursue some skilled trade that you like. I have nephews that are doing okay working as diesel mechanics, construction work, carpenters doing remodeling, and heavy equipment operators. Car mechanics seem to have plenty of business, but some trouble collecting from customers. Small engine repair is iffy because there just isn't enough value to be found there, being almost as cheap to replace rather than to repair. Welding has some good opportunities, but you will probably have to move to follow the work, as in oil/gas drilling, or heavy construction. Highly skilled TIG welding is different, and can offer a sit-down job in a nice environment in a machine shop somewhere, but that takes years to perfect and has heavy metal health issues. Anything related to construction means you will have to go where the work is, often driving long distances.

TANSTAAAFL still applies. You get to choose and risk your time and effort, and some money learning something and hope for a good future.

And, learn to live cheap! *We are in a contracting economy that will not get better any time soon. * The cheaper you can live, the better, so get rid of the cable TV, the expensive cell phone contract, the gym membership, and start cooking ALL your meals at home from scratch. Learn to make iced tea and NEVER buy another soft drink. Carry drinking water from home and NEVER PAY FOR A BOTTLE OF WATER AGAIN! Don't drive any more than necessary, learn to do your own car maintenance, and NEVER buy a NEW car! Buy clothes at second hand shops and buy 50 cent used books for entertainment instead of renting movies or going out somewhere. If you leave home to go somewhere, YOU WILL SPEND MONEY, so DON'T GO, if you can avoid it. The less you spend, the less you need to earn.


----------



## NHPrepper2 (Jun 2, 2012)

I can recall hearing many failure stories and warnings o f debt accrued in pursuit of a degree making the increased salary of an education worthless while growing up. I assure you that there are FAR more people very happy with their decision to go to college than there are not. 

My opinion is that people make foolish decisions and than get surprised by the result. I had a friend who went undergrad and grad in education at Yale. This person is still in debt in her mid 30s. If you expect to earn 40k per year, don't pay 500k for your education. Make finances a large part of you decision process.

I think people go to college sometimes expecting that in and of itself will provide them with high earnings potential. This is one of the reasons I will only pay for up to half of my children's education when the time comes...they have to have skin in the game to appreciate the values and ramifications behind their decisions I think.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Agri and natural resource degrees can be a big help, Medical/nursing degree would be great. Liberal arts, legal, some engineering degrees; all but useless. Military service with electrical or communications background would be great and you get paid for that but not really an option at 30 yrs old. Building trade school (carpentry, welding, plumbing, electrical/solar/wind) would be way less expensive, more useful and just as profitable, especially for a prepper


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

NHprepper2 said:
*"I can recall hearing many failure stories and warnings of debt accrued in pursuit of a degree making the increased salary of an education worthless while growing up. I assure you that there are FAR more people very happy with their decision to go to college than there are not."*

Yes, I can say the same, but that applies to the past, not the future as I see it. An education is a wonderful thing, but the best education happens AFTER you get through with schooling at every level.

If the present is any indicator of the future, we might ask one of those 20-somethings that work at a fast food job in our town how that college degree in Business Management is working for them, and if their parents are still happy with them living at home? IF you choose to go to college, then be very careful in your choice of degree objective.

Do your research! Government funding for many career fields has dried up because the US government is bankrupt in all but the name. It is not the time to go for a degree that fits you to be an astronaut, nor expect to make a lot of money in government funded Social Services. There is probably room for someone with a doctorate in Physics, but the job opportunities are narrow. Medicine used to be a ticket to a lifetime of hard work that was well rewarded, but that has changed. Ask a Doctor where THAT field is going. There are several lawyers in our area that are having a hard time making ends meet, while there are a FEW that are making scads of money, sort of like professional sports. Are you a potential champ in your chosen field? If so, no problem, but there aren't many champs in ANY field.

Your choice of direction is yours to make. Just do your homework, because you get to live with the results.

I might add that you should expect to change careers several times in your working life, if you plan to stay employed.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I have to agree with machinist, a trade skill with some college classes is a great start. I would not go into any degree program because of the academicians and what they have done to colleges and universities.

I was a union carpenter apprentice while earning a film/tv production degree (and no degree because of the commie liberal academicians and their anti-veteran tirades.) I also took machine shop and was looking into structural engineering and architecture into courses. 

College was to prepare young men for life, not a job, vocation schools do that. 

As for college for preppers, intro-courses for anything before committing to a matriculated class. 
Engineering, (mechanical, structural, etc.) Agriculture principles instead of Monsanto classes. 

"Liberal Arts" and the basics in English 1 (101), mathematics, physical sciences and for humanities I recommend anthropology and philosophy.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Like Geek999 mentioned, junior college is a great idea, while not the bargain it once was, it's still a great way to save money. You can take all your general ed there then transfer, or go for a two yr degree with more practical applications. If transferring, be sure to talk with a counselor about what classes are required, they seem to change often. You could also attend at night and keep working, takes longer but keeps the money coming in.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Gians said:


> ...You could also attend at night and keep working, takes longer but keeps the money coming in...


I did that for three years and it drained me. Full time day job and nine units for night classes, I was thoroughly exhausted.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Gians said:


> You could also attend at night and keep working, takes longer but keeps the money coming in.


I agree. I got my Information Technology Degree at University of Phoenix, and took classes one at a time. I took advantage of FlexNet, a concept where you meet as a class in person twice, once at the beginning for briefing on what the course is about, syllabus, lecture, etc., and the second time at the end for final team presentations and debriefing. The fact that all my basic ed classes from my Industrial Technology degree transfered and translated well, I was able to graduate in two years instead of the usual four, saving me a lot of money, and since I took my classes one at a time, largely online, I could still work full time.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't believe I'm going to say this but their are some advantages to a degree in education, I complain about the parents and the governments decisions, lots of "off the clock work" but the schedule is predictable, last winter when it was below 0 I was off which made it easier to take care of chickens and horses water needs, have a week off in the fall for deer season, 2 weeks off during Christmas to hunt or other things, a week off in spring for turkey hunting and 2 months off during the summer to develop the homestead. It's a year contract so worrying about a job In between those times isn't a big deal. There are a lot of issues with teaching but the more I became focused on prepping the more I appreciated being a teacher, even with the government bs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ps in some places you can get your student loan forgiven if you work in a low income area, I'm waiting to see if my application for forgiveness goes through, it could be for $17,000. Gota admit though I feel a little stingy about that.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't see any turn around with the economy. There are way too many recent college grads without jobs in their fields. It would be good to pick up some skills that will apply to your life after it hits the fan. Whatever you think you need.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

BillS said:


> I don't see any turn around with the economy. There are way too many recent college grads without jobs in their fields. It would be good to pick up some skills that will apply to your life after it hits the fan. Whatever you think you need.


I honestly don't see it getting better before it gets worse.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Gians said:


> You could also attend at night and keep working, takes longer but keeps the money coming in.


I worked two part time jobs, went to college full time, & graduated valedictorian of my class. I had two kids, ages 1 & 3 when I graduated. While I would highly recommend getting your education out if the way right after high school & before the kiddos come along, OP is 30 with no kids, he'll live.

I've seen it mentioned a couple times here about talking to an advisor at the college. I've seen this go badly for many folks who followed their advice & ended up taking classes they didn't need &/or not taking classes they needed putting them behind a semester or even a year. Time is money, if you graduate a half year later because you needed another class, that costs you half a year's salary.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

College debts?

I'm afraid too many college students get a degree and then sit & wait for the high pay job offers to roll it. Ain't going to happen.

Daughter (oldest) worked her way thru the first 4 years. Maintained a GPA to qualify for grants. Then she joined the Peace Corps and lived in Africa 2 1/2 years. As a Peace Corps volunteer she got a break on her college loans. Then two more years of college on a full ride scholarship. Moved to Washington D.C. "where the jobs are", paid off the college loan, married and now working in the Middle East for the next 2 years.

Son (youngest) got his act together. Went from a D- student to a straight B. He also work his way thru college. Complained a few times about between studies and work he didn't have time to play. My response was you're not going to college to play but to learn! He graduated, got a job in his field, borrowed to purchased a older house, borrowed for an engagement ring and proposed. Lost his job and barely kept his head above water until he found another job (outside of his field). Married (smart, conservative lady), sold the house, saved a years tuition and presently finishing a 5th year of college (2 more to go) without touching their savings!

I'm amazed at how many people borrow money without first figuring out how (or even if they can) pay back the loan.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Country Living said:


> I wish I would have taken Botany when I was in college.
> 
> I'm at the age where the local university will let me audit (free) any courses that have an opening. I need to get some incentive to make a list of those classes I wish I would have taken and get off my duff and sign up for them.
> 
> I'm also at the age where it's simply more entertaining to sit on the porch with my sweetie and a cold beer and watch the chickens chase bugs.


General Botany was a good course. You'll never look at a plant the same way again.

My degree will be in Organismal Biology and Ecology with a focus in vascular plant bio. This puts me in the position to identify plants, understand the conditions in which they best grow and the communities in which they are found. What eats them, are they safe to eat.. etc. I can do agricultural or wildlife focused work. Also, the greenhouse, lab and research experience (2 published abstracts with projects already) will prove useful if things go south faster than they already are.

If SHTF will I be able to sequence DNA? Maybe not, but I'll be able to run basic assays that can be medically useful. Grow useful plants, identify and forage edible plants. Know where to set up the hunting blind because I'll know what else eats a specific plant, etc.

For me, this is a useful degree. For someone else, they may have other ideas that are equally as valid and can contribute to society, or whats left of it.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

If I were thirty n looking for a carrer Id go into nursing... Good money, good ROI, and a useful skilset


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

If you are talking strictly college"

- Agricultural College
- Mechanical Engineering
- Physicians Assistant (a lot easier to get into than an MD program but with a LOT of utility)

Trades:

- Machinist
- Gardener


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Amras86 said:


> ...or any college degrees for that matter
> 
> I'm a 30 y/o married w/ no children & I'm now on the hunt for the right college degree. I've been working private security for 10 years which translates into zero real skills. I've considered non-traditional degrees such as Emergency Management & Animal Husbandry as well as the traditional Business & Criminal Justice. It all really comes down to career options in truth. I'm hoping college-experienced preppers could provide some of your experiences & insight.
> 
> Thanks all


The only college degrees that I can think of that could be prepper-related would include degrees in:


Cooking / Baking
Electricity / Solar
Animal Husbandry / Vetrinary
Arborist / Forestry
Medical / EMS / EMT / MidWife
Construction / HomeBuilding / SheetMetal / Metal Fabrication

Of course, there could be more choices, but, what are your interests beyond just the degrees?


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Agricultural Engineering or Environmental Engineering are both pretty good prepper degrees.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

FatTire said:


> If I were thirty n looking for a carrer Id go into nursing... Good money, good ROI, and a useful skilset


I love being a nurse & I'd do what I do for free, the fact that they pay me nicely for it certainly does sweeten the deal.

That being said, nursing is hard work.

* The hours are long (we frequently work 12-16 hr shifts). A nurse legally can't leave her patients until there's another nurse to take over. I've worked for 20 hours nonstop more times than I can count. This causes problems for people who have to rely on daycare.
* the work is physical - lifting, turning patients, on your feet nearly the entire shift
* it's emotionally draining - you're dealing with patients & their family under very stressful conditions. They're frequently rude, demanding, & mistake the hospital for a Holiday Inn. It's REALLY hard when a patient gets a devastating diagnosis or dies. No, it doesn't get easier. You want to spend time with your patients, giving them the care they deserve & teaching them what they need to know but oftentimes you can't. Doctors can be rude, angry, belligerent, & a giant pain in the ass. 
* it's mentally draining- a nurse is responsible for the patient. If a nurse is given an order from a doctor, be it a medication or a treatment, that is contraindicated for the patient & carries out the order, the nurse is held responsible. That means you have an awful lot of knowledge running through your head at any given time all the while trying to juggle everything that needs to be done for each patient.
* it's nasty work- I've had my hand in every orfice of the human body, oftentimes in the same shift. I've dug poop out of a patients rectum, been wrist deep in a wound. We do snot, poop, pee, blood, pus, & vomit all day every day. And yes, we mop & clean up all the above (housekeeping is NEVER available when you need them). We deal with nearly every disease or condition known to man so you better have an awesome immune system. Did I mention all of the above smells really bad?

Many go into nursing because of the money, most don't last long. Nursing school is no cakewalk either. Nursing programs deliberately try to keep their students under stress as practice for the profession. Oh, and nurses tend to eat their own young. Most experienced nurses aren't nice to newbie nurses at all. Many go into nursing but quit after their first year. 
There are reasons for the nursing shortage & there getting more numerous with Obamacare.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I have several family members that are or were nurses, i wasnt speaking from complete ignorance. 

Im just a humble elecrician, its a good trade and i learn something new every day... I would be in a better position now if i didnt have to travel for work tho...


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Where did the OP go? I didn't hear a peep about his interests. 

Great advice here, much better than some business related forums on the internet. My undergrad degree was a double major, accounting and finance, they aren't as close as you'd think and a minor in economics at the other end of the spectrum with conflicting theories, later an MBA. I can truthfully say the undergrad degree opened the door in government and if I had not had the degree I never would have been hired. BTW, it's after college when the learning really begins. The graduate level was obtained while working and it didn't bear much fruit but was a personal asset in being entrepreneurial. The GI Bill paid for much of my education, after active duty, something I recommend to those who can go into the military and earn the benefits. If I had not gotten my degree I would never have been able to do what I did. So, I'm not inclined to say don't go to college. As a frosh in college I remember a teacher asking why we in college, the go around the room stuff. You'd hear all kinds of answers, I want to make more money, I want to change the world, etc. He said "college won't guarantee you any of those things success is not taught and failure can be your reward". He went on to say that "the purpose of a college education is to improve your quality of life", that is true in several areas. 

Success has more to do with those around you, your associations and networking than your formal education, but you are limited in many areas in the opportunities to associate with "more successful" people if you don't have the formal education. Defining success here in monetary, social and political terms. You first need to define what you expect and what success means to you, that may not require college at all. But, you'll be better off with an education than without it.

NaeKid hit the nail on the head of the topic. To add, I see the prepping and survival industry from a business point of view. Manufactures, importers, exporters, retailers providing the products sold to the like minded market. Teaching skills and methods is another avenue, publications , newsletters, internet interactions all require a business background. Then there are complimentary industries, guns & ammo, hunting, camping, fishing, marine activities. Johnny Morris, owner of Bass Pro has a business degree, we were in high school together. He did much better than I did. LOL

As mentioned above, a business degree in finance and or accounting can be used in any industry, profession or trade. It's not the most profitable degree working in a corporate structure, but most of the CEOs of Fortune 500 companies have a finance background (not a true gauge as most didn't start with nothing). Chances of advancement are better in the corporate world as well with those degrees.

Being entrepreneurial with a technical and business background will increase your chances of making money, with a business degree you'll need more than just business, you need a specialty in some field as well. Your first target to success should be your health and happiness, The future can be good. IMO.


----------



## Amras86 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm still here, lurking & learning. I originally posted the topic because I'm unsure of which of my interests are financially viable. I struggle with that leap of faith jumping whole-heart when there's no financial guarentee. I spent 4 years in USMCR w/ the intent to go to college, but started working full time & never made it. If money wasnt a priority then I'd study Crim Justice in a heartbeat. But there are no jons in my area so its a struggle


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> I love being a nurse & I'd do what I do for free, the fact that they pay me nicely for it certainly does sweeten the deal.
> 
> That being said, nursing is hard work.
> 
> ...


WOW! What's not to like about that? 

Just to let you know I'll try to be fair, my wife wasn't quite finished with nurses training when she saw a drunk doctor let a hemorrhaging woman die, because the nurse called his attention to it and it pi$$ed him off. She'd just given birth and he messed her up, causing the problem. She bled to death right there in OB and there was nothing the nurses could do about it. No problem for the doctor, because the nurses on duty didn't want to fight the doctor and lose their jobs.

My wife's sister endured 20+ years as a nurse and had some ring-tailed stories to tell. I wouldn't recommend the field to anyone. And you won't get me into a hospital if I am able to resist, either. Seen it all a little too close, and lost too many family members there.

Nurses do their dead level best, but their legal position is untenable, IMHO.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Medical works but only on a small segment of what you would do as a prepper.

Public Safety degrees, Fire Science Degrees, Homeland security etc....

I guess there is the agricultural and botany that other colleges can and do offer.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

maybe it's just here in SoCal? I still have a hard time understanding the part about there being a "shortage" of nurses.

I think that there's an abundance of nurse grads, and that there are an exceptionally small number of jobs for them.

A buddy of mine who I was in EMT school with, his wife graduated nurse school and passed their cert test right before our final exams and skills test.

She aced her school, nailed it 100% on everything, she sent out hundreds of resume/applications and ONE job was put on the table, which required them to move out of the state.

During the exact same time period (2 weeks before finals and then skills) I was at Kaiser for surgery, the nurses were IRATE!!!! they had just gotten a form letter telling them that 700 nursing positions were to be cut and that seniority would not be considered, it was about staffing cuts to departments and that it was in preparation for profitability during uncertainty regarding ACA.

Because I had a lot of time to sit there while they did things and I think partially because I was "in the club" as an EMT STUDENT stressing that student part, I'm not claiming to have worked in the field other than my classes and ER/Ambulance shifts, besides which, it was never my intention to go be an EMT, I love it, I think the world of everyone who makes that choice, but I'm too long in the tooth to start over for a career that takes 5 years to go from school to entry level medic on a FD... 

anyway, I got to talk to them, while they were pissed! and one was drafting an email to the HR department and having some experience in the corporate world I tried to help her use and not use certain words.

When I mentioned all of this to the nurse in my EMT program that works life flight, she said "uhhh 700??? I should re-think transferring"


It's probably states with regulation that is prohibitive from even entry level positions being opened, but I've heard and seen a LOT that there is NO SHORTAGE of nurses, only a MASSIVE SURPLUS of nurse grads that can't find work.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

machinist said:


> WOW! What's not to like about that?
> 
> Just to let you know I'll try to be fair, my wife wasn't quite finished with nurses training when she saw a drunk doctor let a hemorrhaging woman die, because the nurse called his attention to it and it pi$$ed him off. She'd just given birth and he messed her up, causing the problem. She bled to death right there in OB and there was nothing the nurses could do about it. No problem for the doctor, because the nurses on duty didn't want to fight the doctor and lose their jobs.


A nurse is held responsible (& should be) for failing to intervene. I hope the board of nursing takes those nurses licenses & the family sues the mess out of them, both professionally & personally. They are just as responsible for that woman's death as the doctor is. There are things more important than losing a job. A nurses job is to be an advocate for her patient, if those paper nurses didn't have the ta ta's to stand up to a stupid doctor then they need to go do something else. If that were me, I'd have done whatever it took to save the patient & she wouldn't have been the only one bleeding.  afterwards, I'd gave called the police on the doctor for assault, even if I had to lie to 911 to get them there.

Doctors get their panties in a wad, so what's new? Pissing doctors off is one of the many services good nurses provide. If the nurses had tried to save the patient & were fired for it, they wouldn't have to worry about any job after they sued the hospital.  Hospitals aren't stupid, no way would they want that situation to be heard in front of a jury. IMHO, you do the right thing, regardless of the consequences. You always protect the vulnerable.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Dakine said:


> maybe it's just here in SoCal? I still have a hard time understanding the part about there being a "shortage" of nurses.


It may be. I've been a nurse a long time & have lots of nurse friends & none have had a problem finding a job. I get offers in the mail regularly offering sign on bonuses, etc. if I switch jobs. Nursing, like many professions, want their new hires to have 6 months to a year's experience which is very frustrating for a new graduate.


----------

